# Us, coutumes et légendes d'ici et d'ailleurs



## TibomonG4 (20 Septembre 2008)

C'est en ce jour à venir du 22 septembre de l'an de grâce 2008 que nos amis Suisses s'apprêtent à vivre une journée à marquer d'une pierre blanche. 
Non ! Il ne s'agit pas d'accueillir le compte en banque d'un quelconque richissime homme d'affaire en grandes pompes, ni même que remettre en cause leur place en dehors de l'Union européenne :  "_Vade retro Europa ! Viva la Vache Violette !_". 
Oui ! Il s'agit de faire *abstinence*.
Faire abstinence, pour nos amis Suisses est une coutume annuelle réservée à l'élite du Canton de Genève dénommée dans des temps anciens Jeûnève, bien évidemment ! En 1832, les Suisses ont décidé que le jeudi qui suit le premier dimanche de septembre et uniquement ce jour-là : ils jeûneraient.  
Mais attention ! Le jeudi tombe un lundi dans les cantons de Vaud, de Neuchâtel et une partie du Jura bernois  Prenez donc garde à la faille temporelle si vous comptez vous rendre en Suisse ce lundi. 

Détail qui a son importance : pensez à faire une provision de tartes aux pruneaux.  C'est le seul met à consommer durant cette journée d'abstinence, le seul qui vous sera vendu !

Vous aimez les Suisses ? Respectez leurs coutumes ! 

Soutenons nos amis dans les prochains jours.


----------



## katelijn (20 Septembre 2008)

Super sujet! 

Dés que j'ai récupéré mes deux mains, je poste.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Septembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Soutenons nos amis dans les prochains jours.



C'est sûr qu'en abusant de la tarte aux pruneaux il vont un peu chier fluide, les pives...

Mais là je soutiens rien du tout!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

Ouais...

Mais c'est quoi un suisse?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Septembre 2008)

Alors, mon p'tit Ponk ?... On fait sa p'tite tournée des fils du lundi matin ?...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Alors, mon p'tit Ponk ?... On fait sa p'tite tournée des fils du lundi matin ?...



Ben ouais.
J'ai fais mon petit jeûne* macgéen du week-end et là, je rattrape.

C'est fou tout ce qu'il s'est passé dans le rien, quand même.









* Comment je colle au sujet l'air de rien, hein?
Je m'aime.


----------



## Bassman (22 Septembre 2008)

Salut Ponk


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

Jeûner au pays du chocolat :sick:... Quel courage :rose: !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

Le chocolat n'est pas de la nourriture, c'est un art de vivre (comme on dit chez les crétin du new-âge-pour-la-ménagère)
Ca ne compte pas.


----------



## jugnin (22 Septembre 2008)

C'est surtout un truc de riches. 

J'ai faim...

Ah, un gland. J'vais le partager avec mes quatre frères ce midi.


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le chocolat n'est pas de la nourriture, c'est un art de vivre (comme on dit chez les crétin du new-âge-pour-la-ménagère)
> Ca ne compte pas.



Donc on peut mange du cassoulet aussi  (parce que si c'est pas un art de vivre, le cassoulet)

En plus, avec la tarte aux pruneaux, ça s'accorde très bien


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

Ah, un bon cassoulet du sud-ouest ! :rateau: avec toute la charcuterie de là-bas... mmm....

D'ailleurs, on peut dire aussi du saucisson qu'il s'agit d'un art de vivre. Qui n'a jamais salivé devant une belle tranche de rosette aux herbes (végétariens exceptés) ? :love:

Rhaaa, ça me donne faim tout ça !


----------



## Bassman (22 Septembre 2008)

Nan mais faut pas abuser non plus... la rosette... :sick: Ca sent la vieille couille en plus


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Septembre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> ...Ah, un gland. J'vais le partager avec mes quatre frères ce midi.



Ben, tu sais, en parlant de glank, il y en a un qui traîne par ici en ce moment... d'un bien bô gabarit, à mon avis vu la couche qu'il tient, vous devriez pouvoir bouffer à 5 dessus pendant quelques semaines...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Nan mais faut pas abuser non plus... la rosette... :sick: Ca sent la vieille couille en plus



heu... comment tu sais ça toi ? ... l'odeur d'une vieille couille ???  :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (22 Septembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> heu... comment tu sais ça toi ? ... l'odeur d'une vieille couille ???  :mouais: :rateau:


Je connais gKatarn


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Septembre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Donc on peut mange du cassoulet aussi  (parce que si c'est pas un art de vivre, le cassoulet)



Tu prêches à un convaincu, l'ami...   




MarieStockholm a dit:


> Ah, un bon cassoulet du sud-ouest ! :rateau: avec toute la charcuterie de là-bas... mmm....



D'ailleurs, je me demande s'il n'y en a pas une qui va pas tarder à en bouffer une bonne plâtrée...  :king:


----------



## Bassman (22 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> D'ailleurs, je me demande s'il n'y en a pas une qui va pas tarder à en bouffer une bonne plâtrée...  :king:



Bah faut goûter le cassoulet du bon patoch' au moins une fois dans sa vie


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Bah faut goûter le cassoulet du bon patoch' au moins une fois dans sa vie



Oui... Une fois ; au moins... :style:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Je connais gKatarn



Ouais, mais c'est particulier, là&#8230; ça fait 20 ans que ses couilles baignent dans la poche urinaire qu'il ne vide jamais&#8230; Tu peux pas dire&#8230;

Non non. Ça doit pas sentir ça.
Ou alors, on va demander l'ablation avant qu'il ne soit trop tard !


----------



## jugnin (22 Septembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ben, tu sais, en parlant de glank, il y en a un qui traîne par ici en ce moment... d'un bien bô gabarit, à mon avis vu la couche qu'il tient, vous devriez pouvoir bouffer à 5 dessus pendant quelques semaines...



Ouais, mais considérant la maxime "nous sommes ce que nous mangeons", tu comprendras ma retenue. Les relents de philosophe avarié, sous la couette, c'est à peu près du même niveau que le cassoulet...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2008)

l'est pas trop irrité le papy?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

De la rosette qui sent la vieille couille... je ne sais pas où tu l'as achetée, ta rosette, mais donne-moi l'adresse, que je prévienne les services sanitaires :modo: !


----------



## jugnin (22 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> De la rosette qui sent la vieille couille... je ne sais pas où tu l'as achetée, ta rosette, mais donne-moi l'adresse, que je prévienne les services sanitaires :modo: !



C'est ça oui, les services sanitaires...

Perverse lubrique, va !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

C'est clair que s'ils ont utilisé les tiennes, il risque de pas sentir bon, le saucisson...


----------



## Bassman (22 Septembre 2008)

Bref, la rosette c'est pas non plus ce qu'il y a de plus fameux quoi... Et pis un vent de 'ciflard pique moins les yeux qu'un vent de rosette.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2008)

Ca dépend de quelle rosette on parle


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

Ah, si on a l'esprit mal tourné, en effet, tout dépend de quelle rosette on parle .


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Qui n'a jamais salivé devant une belle tranche de rosette



Et bien, visiblement, les habitués du bar ne salivent guère devant ta rosette.


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2008)

En parlant de rosette, faudra que je vous compte certaines coutumes gastronomiques lyonnaises.


----------



## estomak (22 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Ah, si on a l'esprit mal tourné, en effet, tout dépend de quelle rosette on parle .



Chez sade et restif de la bretonne, la rosette est les synonyme de conin 'petit con', désignant l'appareil génital féminin.
Attention aux mots que tu utilises, Md'ame Stockholm.
C'est plein d'obsésé séssuel ici.
J'donnerais les noms hors antenne, mais y'en a une palanquée, de ce que j'ai cru voir.


----------



## Bassman (22 Septembre 2008)

C'est obligé de sortir en permanence des références dans tous les sens ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

oui. C'est obligé.
Je sais. C'est une catastrophe&#8230;

Désolé, je peux pas le bannir ici&#8230;


----------



## estomak (22 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est obligé de sortir en permanence des références dans tous les sens ?



Pas dans tous les sens,non, juste quand c'est justifié par le propos qui en découle.


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Chez sade et restif de la bretonne, la rosette est les synonyme de conin 'petit con', désignant l'appareil génital féminin.
> Attention aux mots que tu utilises, Md'ame Stockholm.
> C'est plein d'obsésé séssuel ici.
> J'donnerais les noms hors antenne, mais y'en a une palanquée, de ce que j'ai cru voir.


Chez Sade, Rosette est surtout le prénom d'un personnage.
Le sens actuel de l'expression salace est donné par Guillaume Appolinaire dans les 11 mille verges, et il ne désigne pas les organes génitaux féminins.

Je cite :



> Alexine se retourna alors et présenta ses belles fesses rougies à l&#8217;énorme vit qui pénétra dans la rosette, tandis que l&#8217;empalée criait en agitant le cul et les tétons.


Appo, les 11 000 verges, chap.2.


----------



## Bassman (22 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Pas dans tous les sens,non, juste quand c'est justifié par le propos qui en découle.



Justifié... je ne sais pas, c'est juste fatiguant quand c'est déjà au moins la 10ème depuis le milieu de matinée que tu sors...

Et puis ça fait un peu condescendant. Sais pas moi, "Poil Bite Couille", ça détend aussi. On a pas forcément envie de se tartiner l'Encyclopédie Universalis non stop.


----------



## katelijn (22 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Justifié... je ne sais pas, c'est juste fatiguant quand c'est déjà au moins la 10ème depuis le milieu de matinée que tu sors...
> 
> Et puis ça fait un peu condescendant. Sais pas moi, "Poil Bite Couille", ça détend aussi. On a pas forcément envie de se tartiner l'Encyclopédie Universalis non stop.



T'as bu de la camomille? :mouais:


----------



## estomak (22 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Chez Sade, Rosette est surtout le prénom d'un personnage.
> Le sens actuel de l'expression salace est donné par Guillaume Appolinaire dans les 11 mille verges, et il ne désigne pas les organes génitaux féminins.
> 
> Je cite :
> ...



pas du tout. Tu n'as pas lu sade. Procure toi un dictionnaire de l'acd.
je sais quand meme ce que je dis.
c'est du vocabulaire précieux, rosette. Tu sais, les précieuses ridicules... j'ai pas mentionné appolinaire.


----------



## estomak (22 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Justifié... je ne sais pas, c'est juste fatiguant quand c'est déjà au moins la 10ème depuis le milieu de matinée que tu sors...
> 
> Et puis ça fait un peu condescendant. Sais pas moi, "Poil Bite Couille", ça détend aussi. On a pas forcément envie de se tartiner l'Encyclopédie Universalis non stop.



désolé.
c'est une déformation universitaire : toujours citer ses sources.
je ferais attention à ce que tu me dis, néanmoins.


----------



## Bassman (22 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> désolé.
> c'est une déformation universitaire : toujours citer ses sources.
> je ferais attention à ce que tu me dis, néanmoins.



Nan mais ca va, tu peux te détendre, ché pas moi, fais là sans le balais que t'as dans le derche, j'ai sérieusement l'impression de parler à un baveux*.

* Baveux = Avocat en argot parisien


PS : Tout ceci étant sans animosité aucune.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

"Modératroll" ? Ah je comprends mieux le pourquoi du comment .


----------



## estomak (22 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Nan mais ca va, tu peux te détendre, ché pas moi, fais là sans le balais que t'as dans le derche, j'ai sérieusement l'impression de parler à un baveux*.
> 
> * Baveux = Avocat en argot parisien
> 
> ...



j'essaierais de faire un effort, mais en même temps, chacun doit s'exprimer selon sa nature et son style, tant que ça reste dans les clous de la bienséance, tu penses pas?
On peut pas tous avoir le meme style d'écriture, d'humour, de caractere, de tempérament, sinon, on s'ennuirait fermement. Enfin, c'est que mon avis.


----------



## Bassman (22 Septembre 2008)

Ca c'est mon côté provoc, détend toi un peu pasque c'est engoncé. Mais effectivement, chacun avec son style (sauf l'almanach Vermot, P77 à réservé les 30 prochains éditions). Enfin pas trop chiant quand même hein, pour le "chiant" y'a le comptoir


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> désolé.
> c'est une déformation universitaire : toujours citer ses sources.
> je ferais attention à ce que tu me dis, néanmoins.



Justement, moi je cite, toi pas.
Tu veux un chapitre de Sade sur les exploits de Rosette ? C'est dans les 120 journées de Sodome. 



estomak a dit:


> pas du tout.


Mon doc, qu'il est idiot et imbu ! 
Pas du tout, quoi ? Tu veux faire une étude comparée de la fréquence d'apparition du prénom Rosette dans l'uvre de Sade, et du mot rosette dans l'acception que tu donnes ? Vas-y. 



> Tu n'as pas lu sade.


J'adore ! 



> Procure toi un dictionnaire de l'acd.
> je sais quand meme ce que je dis.



C'est possible que tu le crois. Mais comme tu ne prends pas le temps de lire, ton sens du ridicule t'est sûrement précieux.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> pas du tout. Tu n'as pas lu sade. Procure toi un dictionnaire de l'acd.
> je sais quand meme ce que je dis.
> c'est du vocabulaire précieux, rosette. Tu sais, les précieuses ridicules... j'ai pas mentionné appolinaire.


  

L'écrieur !
Tu n'es qu'un gland ! Tu n'as pas lu Sade !!!! 

D'ailleurs, tu n'as jamais rien lu, et t'es naze !

voilà. Des années que j'attendais ça !


----------



## estomak (22 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Justement, moi je cite, toi pas.
> Tu veux un chapitre de Sade sur les exploits de Rosette ? C'est dans les 120 journées de Sodome.
> 
> 
> ...



bon, j'adore quand tous les mots me sont comptés et qu'il faut me justifier. J'ai pas le temps matériel d'aller te chercher le dictionnaire des précieux et de te recopier l'article consacré à rosette, encore moi je me sens d'aller compulser restif de la bretonne.


Tu, toi ou un autre, tu vas aller dans le dictionnaire mac antidote Rx et tu vas taper rosette/ dans synonymes. Tu vas trouver 	

Anus (emploi très familier)  anus, fondement, rectum.
&#9679;
[Familier] raie, trou, trou de balle, troufignon.
&#9679;
[Très familier] bague, fignard, fion, foiron, moutardier, illet, oignon, petit, pot, rondelle sonore, trou du cul, troufignard, vase.

Quand à sade, il donne a ses personnages des noms par éponymie. T'es visiblement l'un des rares lecteurs de sade à ne l'avoir pas remarqué. Ca signifie quoi justine selon toi? ou dolmancé? tu crois que c'est juste des prénoms comme ça?
...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

T'as raison !! L'écrieur est un inculte notoire !!! Ecrase le de ta superbe !!!!!


----------



## estomak (22 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> T'as raison !! L'écrieur est un inculte notoire !!! Ecrase le de ta superbe !!!!!



Non mon grosminet
C'est pas mon but, d'écraser les gens. Jamais. Ca serait malsain, vain et la marque d'une très grande imbécillité. D'ailleurs je disais pas ça à l'écrieur, je disais ça a Madame de Stockholm, naivement, sur le ton de la plaisanterie, de la badinerie, sans chercher ni malice ni polémique.

Reprenons, le cours de la conversation, si vous le voulez bien.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Chez sade et restif de la bretonne, la rosette est les synonyme de conin 'petit con', désignant l'appareil génital féminin.
> Attention aux mots que tu utilises, Md'ame Stockholm.
> C'est plein d'obsésé séssuel ici.
> J'donnerais les noms hors antenne, mais y'en a une palanquée, de ce que j'ai cru voir.



Quelqu'un peut le bouler rouge pour moi? Je suis à court de munitions...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

Ça sert à rien ! C'est le fils du dirlo ! 
Il lui nettoie le tableau de bord régulièrement&#8230;

:mouais:

ou alors, c'est sa "nièce" ?


----------



## Amok (22 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> T'as raison !! L'écrieur est un inculte notoire !!! Ecrase le de ta superbe !!!!!



"_Depuis le temps que je le dis, que cet "écrieur" est un jean-foutre_" * ! :rateau:

*Librement inspiré de Nicolas Gogol ; « Les âmes mortes » -1842 ; traduction de Henri Mongault -1949


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ça sert à rien ! C'est le fils du dirlo !
> Il lui nettoie le tableau de bord régulièrement
> 
> :mouais:
> ...



Y'a plus de morale. Si on a des pistonnés maintenant...
:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> "_Depuis le temps que je le dis, que cet "écrieur" est un jean-foutre_" * ! :rateau:
> 
> *Librement inspiré de Nicolas Gogol ; « Les âmes mortes » -1842 ; traduction de Henri Mongault -1949


C'est même un jean-foutre partout à ce qu'on m'a dit !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Y'a plus de morale. Si on a des pistonnés maintenant...
> :sleep:


On a les pistonnés qu'on mérite mon bon fab'fab


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> On a les pistonnés qu'on mérite mon bon fab'fab



Je pensais qu'on méritait mieux...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

Ah ben y'a moi aussi comme pistonné  Regarde : je suis pas encore viré


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2008)

Oui, mais toi c'est pas pareil. On t'aime :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oui, mais toi c'est pas pareil. On t'aime :love:



C'est vrai 
Mais estomak, je l'aime aussi :love:
Et l'écrieur, pareil :love:

(tiens, c'est bien la première fois que je fais des :love:Curieux ça)


----------



## Bassman (22 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est vrai
> Mais estomak, je l'aime aussi :love:
> Et l'écrieur, pareil :love:
> 
> (tiens, c'est bien la première fois que je fais des :love:Curieux ça)



Tu dois couver quelque chose


----------



## estomak (22 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est vrai
> Mais estomak, je l'aime aussi :love:
> Et l'écrieur, pareil :love:
> 
> (tiens, c'est bien la première fois que je fais des :love:Curieux ça)



c'est gentil ça! moi aussi j'taime et j'apprécie toujours de te lire.
Au fond, c'est toi le vrai philosophe de ce forum. T'esplus ferré que moi en cette matière. je le reconnais humblement.


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est vrai
> Mais estomak, je l'aime aussi :love:
> Et l'écrieur, pareil :love:
> 
> (tiens, c'est bien la première fois que je fais des :love:Curieux ça)



C'est ce qu'il y a de bien avec Couleur Sud, c'est qu'il aime aussi bien les sodomites comme moi, que les rosettes* comme estomak.

C'est son côté "con-promis, chose due".
:rateau:













*Rosette au sens le plus répandu dans la littérature érotique, hein, pas au sens que lui donnent les jeunes universitaires précieux et déjà déformés. Ni bien sûr, au sens que lui donne Coco Sibilia, la plus grande fournisseuse de rosette de Lyon, sise à la Grande Halle de la Part-Dieu, grâce lui soit rendue.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

Le temps que j'aille prendre un thé avec des petits gâteaux, et voilà tout ce que je rate :rateau: !

Pour ce qui est de la rosette, qu'on parle du saucisson, du calibistri, du personnage ou de la Légion d'Honneur, je finirais sur une seule chose : 
"Quelle que soit la rosette dont on parle , il y aura toujours quelqu'un pour l'aimer !"

Sur ce, je vais manger mon saucisson en paix .


----------



## Amok (22 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> T'esplus *ferré* que moi en cette matière. je le reconnais humblement.



Ca, c'est à cause des cheveux blancs.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

Cats rule the world !


----------



## Amok (22 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Cats rule the world !



Et ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

Ouais. Costaud c't'année hein ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Et ? :mouais:



Rien, j'avais juste envie d'énoncer une vérité première . J'essaye de me retenir, mais c'est pas toujours facile :rateau:


----------



## Amok (22 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouais. Costaud c't'année hein ?



Ah, mais toi, tu vois le mal partout. Perso, je me dis que ca doit être en deux coups, et que l'explication va venir. Un peu comme un teasing.
Le fait de vieillir me rend plus cool. Toi, c'est l'inverse : tu es de pire en pire chaque jour !  :love:

Edit. Bon, j'avais tort, je l'avoue.


----------



## estomak (22 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ca, c'est à cause des cheveux blancs.



on peut pas dévoiler publiquement des informations personnelles, mais je peux témoigner que Couleursud, au niveau de la philosophie, il est monté sur du gros braqué. J'irais pas tenter
l'ascension du mont olympe dans sa roue. On me retrouverait aux premiers pentes, assis sur un fossé, tout rouge, plein de sueur, au bord de l'évanouissement.


----------



## Bassman (22 Septembre 2008)

"Le gros braqué" J'ai bien une idée de qui ca peut être


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Cats rule the world !



Non.
Pas du tout.
Je sais quand même ce que je dis, j'ai lu LA Grande Encyclopédie des Chats en latin sur parchemin en peau de félin véritable.
Et, donc, tu as tort.
Tu es encore plus inculte que l'écrieur!


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> on peut pas dévoiler publiquement des informations personnelles, mais je peux témoigner que Couleursud, au niveau de la philosophie, il est monté sur du *gros braqué*. J'irais pas tenter
> l'ascension du mont olympe dans sa roue. On me retrouverait aux premiers pentes, assis sur un fossé, tout rouge, plein de sueur, au bord de l'évanouissement.



Va falloir choisir entre du gros braquet et du gros baraqué mon loulou


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Rien, j'avais juste envie d'énoncer une vérité première . J'essaye de me retenir, mais c'est pas toujours facile :rateau:



Non. Vas y 
Pas de gêne entre nous, j'adore les vérités premières :love:

(j'en ai encore fait un. C'est vrai ce que dit Bassman, je dois couver un truc)


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> "Le gros braqué" J'ai bien une idée de qui ca peut être



BackCat est pas gros. Il a maigri !


----------



## Amok (22 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> on peut pas dévoiler publiquement des informations personnelles, mais je peux témoigner que Couleursud (...), *il est monté sur du gros braqué*. J'irais pas tenter.



Deux solutions : soit il est ici question de _braquet_, et dans ce cas là nous pouvons parler de métaphore vélocypédique, voir même tourdefrantesque, soit de braqué (synonyme : braquemart), et tu dévoiles donc publiquement des informations _très_ personnelles.

De toutes façons, ce Couleur Sud est un vantard.


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Deux solutions : soit il est ici question de _braquet_, et dans ce cas là nous pouvons parler de métaphore vélocypédique, voir même tourdefrantesque, soit de braqué (synonyme : braquemart), et tu dévoiles donc publiquement des informations _très_ personnelles.
> 
> De toutes façons, ce Couleur Sud est un vantard.



Faux. Je suis l'Idée platonicienne de la modestie
Et je le dis en toute modestie


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2008)

Je vais créer un fil pour dénoncer tous les vantards et les zuzurpateurs de ce forum, à commencer par  moi, qui n'ait jamais mangé de rosette en lisant martine à la plage


----------



## Bassman (22 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je vais créer un fil pour dénoncer tous les vantards et les zuzurpateurs de ce forum, à commencer par  moi, qui n'ait jamais mangé de rosette en lisant martine à la plage



Tu es la honte de ces forums !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je vais créer un fil pour dénoncer tous les vantards et les zuzurpateurs de ce forum, à commencer par  moi, qui n'ait jamais mangé de rosette en lisant martine à la plage



Des fois que tu te laisses emporter par ton enthousiasme vengeur et le souvenir des "insultes" par moi proférées sous le coup d'une juste (bien qu'exagérée) vindicte, je tiens à préciser ici que je n'ai jamais lu Sade ni prétendu l'avoir fait - _Is it a crime ?_


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> moi, qui n'ait jamais mangé de rosette en lisant martine à la plage


Alors que si ça se trouve Martine s'est fait bouffer la rosette à la plage en lisant


----------



## tirhum (22 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> "Le gros braqué" J'ai bien une idée de qui ca peut être





Amok a dit:


> Deux solutions : soit il est ici question de _braquet_, et dans ce cas là nous pouvons parler de métaphore vélocypédique, voir même tourdefrantesque, soit de braqué (synonyme : braquemart), et tu dévoiles donc publiquement des informations _très_ personnelles.
> 
> De toutes façons, ce Couleur Sud est un vantard.


Ben, d'après ce que j'avais compris...
Il ne pouvait s'agir que d'un "ancien" posteur au crâne luisant...
Appellé aussi "tête de moignon"...


----------



## Amok (22 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Tu es la honte de ces forums !



Je me tue a vous le dire depuis des années. Personne ne m'écoute. C'est quant même dingue, ca. 
En plus, au lit, il est super décevant.


----------



## mado (22 Septembre 2008)

Me pique pas mes posts Amok !


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2008)

Ho les deux frigides, vous faites un numéro de comiques en doublette ? 
J'vais vous dénoncez aussi. Ce futur fil va faire le ménage !


----------



## Amok (22 Septembre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Me pique pas mes posts Amok !



Pas du tout. Pendant longtemps, au soir a la chandelle, dévidant et filant, j'ai pleuré, pensant que cela venait de moi. Reniflant mes stalactites irisés dans lesquels les flammes de l'âtre dansaient comme dans le cristal, je me suis affligé de tous les maux et mots.
De désespoir, je me suis même inscrit à un atelier municipal de pyrogravure.

Et puis les témoignages sont arrivés de partout. Et j'ai retrouvé gout a la vie. Tous et toutes pensaient comme moi. Nous étions une horde de désespérés glissant sur l'asphalte de peines dont nous n'étions pas responsables.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ho les deux frigides, vous faites un numéro de comiques en doublette ?
> J'vais vous dénoncez aussi. Ce futur fil va faire le ménage !



Alors que le chaud va droit à la vérité, le frigide erre.


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Alors que le chaud va droit à la vérité, le frigide erre.


*Exactement !*


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> L'écrieur !
> Tu n'es qu'un gland ! Tu n'as pas lu Sade !!!!



Si, au moins, il l'avait écrit


----------



## tirhum (22 Septembre 2008)

Bizarre...
J'avais cru poster un "truc", il y a peu...


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je sais quand même ce que je dis



Je regrette qu'un certain fil reprenant les meilleures citations du jour des forums n'existe plus 

Parce que, comme dirait Thierry Roland, après avoir lu ça, on peut mourir


----------



## Amok (22 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Bizarre...
> J'avais cru poster un "truc", il y a peu...



Je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez, mais je trouve que ce Tirhum prend quelques libertés en ce moment. Il répond aux anciens, il fait le beau devant les nioubettes, il dit ce qu'il pense... :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

Non, on ne peut pas mourir après avoir lu le best-of. Du moins pas tant que les écriveurs d'agora n'ont pas cessé la fréquentation du forum.
L'herbe est plus verte chez le voisin, et la perle plus belle qui n'a pas encore été écrite.

Avoue que ce serait dommage de mourir la veille d'une belle perle  !

edit : Je suis la nioubetteuh de gardeuh, je suis la nioubetteuh de gardeuh, et tradéri-déra !


----------



## tirhum (22 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez, mais je trouve que ce Tirhum prend quelques libertés en ce moment. Il répond aux anciens, il fait le beau devant les nioubettes, il dit ce qu'il pense... :mouais:



J'ai même posté dans un fil technique !...
Rends toi compte !... :afraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez, mais je trouve que ce Tithum prend quelques libertés en ce moment. Il répond aux anciens, il fait le beau devant les nioubettes, il dit ce qu'il pense... :mouais:



Mais banni-le à coups de lattes dans l'ionf', comme un chien galeux qu'il est au lieu de nous jouer les Lamartine de la modération...


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2008)

Lamartine à la plage ?


----------



## Amok (22 Septembre 2008)

C'est qui Lamartine ? Encore un nioub ?


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2008)

Je sais pas, je l'ai pas lu. Et je contrarie pas Patochman, c'est un principe.
En plus j'ai pas le temps j'ai un autre fil sur le feu.


----------



## tirhum (22 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais banni-le à coups de lattes dans l'ionf', comme un chien galeux qu'il est au lieu de nous jouer les Lamartine de la modération...


Toi, le boiveur de Coca !...


----------



## Amok (22 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> je contrarie pas Patochman, c'est un principe.






PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais banni-le à coups de lattes dans l'ionf', comme un chien galeux qu'il est au lieu de nous jouer les Lamartine de la modération...



Comme toi, l'écrieur. Quelqu'un a vu Tirhum ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

Trop de fils sur le feu vont finir par faire brûler le tapis !


----------



## tirhum (22 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Comme toi, l'écrieur. Quelqu'un a vu Tirhum ?


Qui ?!...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

Il y a de l'écho, ici.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Qui ?!...



kitoudur 




:rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> bon, j'adore quand tous les mots me sont comptés et qu'il faut me justifier. J'ai pas le temps matériel d'aller te chercher le dictionnaire des précieux et de te recopier l'article consacré à rosette, encore moi je me sens d'aller compulser restif de la bretonne.
> 
> 
> Tu, toi ou un autre, tu vas aller dans le dictionnaire mac antidote Rx et tu vas taper rosette/ dans synonymes. Tu vas trouver
> ...



Comment se tirer une balle dans le pied  Relis les posts précédents


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> c'est une déformation universitaire : toujours citer ses sources.



c'est bien de lire de la philosophie, de côtoyer de grands penseurs, d'approcher des concepts.
mais, ce n'est pas tout.
il faut encore savoir _quoi en faire_.
et comment vivre _avec_.

*******
et pour la "rosette", il est surprenant de la part de quelqu'un qui a choisi pour pseudo _estomak _de ne pas savoir ce que c'est... 
et pas besoin de lire Sade pour cela... 

.


----------



## mado (22 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Lamartine à la plage ?



Ou Justine.


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> c'est bien de lire de la philosophie, de côtoyer de grands penseurs, d'approcher des concepts.
> mais, ce n'est pas tout.
> il faut encore savoir _quoi en faire_.
> et comment vivre _avec_.
> ...



Ah, il cotoye des grands penseurs !!
C'est pour ça, donc.
Moi, j'encule Hegel, c'est tout ce que j'arrive à faire.
A cause de Spinoza, tout ça, je précise pour les nioubes du bulbe qu'ont jamais vu de baleine.
Donc forcément je suis recalé.
La honte sur moi.



mado a dit:


> Ou Justine.


N'en remet pas une couche, hein. D'autant que j'ai rien dit sur toi dans le fil des dénonciations.


----------



## mado (22 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> N'en remet pas une couche, hein. D'autant que j'ai rien dit sur toi dans le fil des dénonciations.




J'attends avec délectation.


----------



## dool (22 Septembre 2008)

Je me délecte dans le même plat


----------



## mado (22 Septembre 2008)

Avec un immense plaisir.

:love:


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2008)

Très bien, vous l'aurez voulu.


----------



## aCLR (22 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> T'as raison !! L'écrieur est un inculte notoire !!! Ecrase le de ta superbe !!!!!



 

Alors que penser du soi-disant _à propos_ de Jean-Luc Nancy sur son Blog !? 

  




Respect l'écrieur.
Très beau travail.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

Jean Luc Nancy n'ira pas à Metz, fut-ce à pied par la Chine&#8230;

Quant à Gérard Montmorency, c'est un autre problème&#8230;


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2008)

dool a dit:


> Je me délecte dans le même plat


----------

